# Silly things that have blown your mind



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2022)

I have two that come to mind..

Hold the space bar down on an iPhone in any text related screen and you can then move the cursor where ever you want to.

My new one though,.... Wow!! 

Are you fed up of ads in the middle or start of youtube videos? Well bye bye ads!! find your video you want to watch, then go into the address bar and simple add a - (minus sign) in between the T and U of YouTube so it looks like this...   

www.you*t-u*be.com/blahblahblah123456789 

So, whats are your simple things a lot of people know already, but when you found out....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2022)

Depending on your car, Volvo and Skoda definitely have this, hold the unlock button on your key fob down for 5 seconds and all of your windows come down. Brilliant in hot weather to release oven like temperatures so that by the time you reach and open the door the temperature is ambient again.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Depending on your car, Volvo and Skoda definitely have this, hold the unlock button on your key fob down for 5 seconds and all of your windows come down. Brilliant in hot weather to release oven like temperatures so that by the time you reach and open the door the temperature is ambient again.
		
Click to expand...

I think Mazda do it as well. A colleague got his car flooded when he did it by accident once while it was lashing it down outside 🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2022)

The speed that Fragger springs into action whenever someone posts a political comment on this forum ....   it's faster than the speed of light


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Depending on your car, Volvo and Skoda definitely have this, hold the unlock button on your key fob down for 5 seconds and all of your windows come down. Brilliant in hot weather to release oven like temperatures so that by the time you reach and open the door the temperature is ambient again.
		
Click to expand...

Most cars that have remote central locking do this. 
I like the app control for BMW, on hot days I can activate the ventilation from the app to blow all the hot air out of the cabin remotely. 

Used to use it from the train on hot days when leaving Glasgow back to the station car park.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Most cars that have remote central locking do this.
I like the app control for BMW, on hot days I can activate the ventilation from the app to blow all the hot air out of the cabin remotely.

Used to use it from the train on hot days when leaving Glasgow back to the station car park.
		
Click to expand...

If I'd said all cars then there would be a list posted of people who have cars where this doesn't happen so i went cautious. It's still great and as everyone but me seemed to be aware of this for years I reckon it fits the brief of this perfectly . I like the sound of your app, even better


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The speed that Fragger springs into action whenever someone posts a political comment on this forum ....   it's faster than the speed of light  

Click to expand...

Definitely quicker than he moves on the course


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If I'd said all cars then there would be a list posted of people who have cars where this doesn't happen so i went cautious. It's still great and as everyone but me seemed to be aware of this for years I reckon it fits the brief of this perfectly . I like the sound of your app, even better 

Click to expand...

Also why I said ‘most’ 😂. You just know who it would be that produced the list of non window opening models as well 🤯


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Depending on your car, Volvo and Skoda definitely have this, hold the unlock button on your key fob down for 5 seconds and all of your windows come down. Brilliant in hot weather to release oven like temperatures so that by the time you reach and open the door the temperature is ambient again.
		
Click to expand...

I've just tried this on my Skoda Octavia and it doesn'r work? Could that be because I have keyless entry? Or have you posted this for a laugh to see how many idiots will try it!?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			I've just tried this on my Skoda Octavia and it doesn'r work? Could that be because I have keyless entry? Or have you posted this for a laugh to see how many idiots will try it!? 

Click to expand...

Haha gotcha! No, genuinely, I had a Yeti and Superb and it worked on both. The Superb was a relatively recent model as well. Neither were keyless entry so that may be part of it?

I wonder if you need to tick something in the system to engage it? I did not but maybe that has changed now? Worth 5 minutes on the internet to find out, it is really handy in the summer.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Depending on your car, Volvo and Skoda definitely have this, hold the unlock button on your key fob down for 5 seconds and all of your windows come down. Brilliant in hot weather to release oven like temperatures so that by the time you reach and open the door the temperature is ambient again.
		
Click to expand...

I set that off without knowing one day with the key in my pocket. It gave me quite a start.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2022)

If you whisper to your Amazon echo, she/it will whisper back


----------



## Ethan (Feb 7, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The speed that Fragger springs into action whenever someone posts a political comment on this forum ....   it's faster than the speed of light  

Click to expand...

Although sometimes the speed of light when delivered by Hermes .....


----------



## CliveW (Feb 7, 2022)

Po


GreiginFife said:



			Most cars that have remote central locking do this.
I like the app control for BMW, on hot days I can activate the ventilation from the app to blow all the hot air out of the cabin remotely.

Used to use it from the train on hot days when leaving Glasgow back to the station car park.
		
Click to expand...

Pity it doesn’t work the opposite way so your car would be toastie on frosty mornings.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 7, 2022)

CliveW said:



			Po

Pity it doesn’t work the opposite way so your car would be toastie on frosty mornings.
		
Click to expand...

Some cars do, I believe, have a pre-heat option.


----------



## oxymoron (Feb 7, 2022)

CliveW said:



			Po

Pity it doesn’t work the opposite way so your car would be toastie on frosty mornings.
		
Click to expand...

On my XC40 you can remote start the engine and set the heated screens so its pretty well defrosted when you get to it .


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 7, 2022)

3 little letters -  LSD


----------



## DaveR (Feb 7, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Most cars that have remote central locking do this.
I like the app control for BMW, on hot days I can activate the ventilation from the app to blow all the hot air out of the cabin remotely.

Used to use it from the train on hot days when leaving Glasgow back to the station car park.
		
Click to expand...

You can also do this on a timer, handy if you regularly get back to your car at the same time every day.


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 7, 2022)

When having a discussion with our family about billionaires, I stumbled across this which helps convey how much a billion actually is. Still staggers me now.


A million seconds is about 12 days. 
A billion seconds is about 31 years.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 7, 2022)

DaveR said:



			You can also do this on a timer, handy if you regularly get back to your car at the same time every day.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've seen the timer option but never used it as it was pot luck which train out of Glasgow I would be on.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 7, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If you whisper to your Amazon echo, she/it will whisper back
		
Click to expand...

They - you should know better.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2022)

Rockall is 273 miles from the Scottish mainland but has a Harris post code.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

Les Dennis was married to Amanda Holden 🤯


----------



## DaveR (Feb 7, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Yeah, I've seen the timer option but never used it as it was pot luck which train out of Glasgow I would be on.
		
Click to expand...

I used to work flexi time so finished anywhere between 4pm and 6pm


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 7, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			I've just tried this on my Skoda Octavia and it doesn'r work? Could that be because I have keyless entry? Or have you posted this for a laugh to see how many idiots will try it!? 

Click to expand...

I had a golf that did this .
Bought a brand new golf and it didn’t work on the new model.
Had it three years but found out a week before I sold it that this has to be enabled in the settings.
My mate who works for VW did it in seconds hasn’t let me forget it.
So check your window / locking settings it might be turned off.
There is a setting just for the drivers window as well.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 7, 2022)

Having owned a caravan for some time I only found out where the overhead light switch was the day I sold it.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 7, 2022)

SteveJay said:



			When having a discussion with our family about billionaires, I stumbled across this which helps convey how much a billion actually is. Still staggers me now.


A million seconds is about 12 days.
A billion seconds is about 31 years.


Click to expand...

Now think of this in money terms and how much money the likes of Bezos actually have.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 7, 2022)

Rooter said:



			I have two that come to mind..

Hold the space bar down on an iPhone in any text related screen and you can then move the cursor where ever you want to.

My new one though,.... Wow!! 

Are you fed up of ads in the middle or start of youtube videos? Well bye bye ads!! find your video you want to watch, then go into the address bar and simple add a - (minus sign) in between the T and U of YouTube so it looks like this...   

www.you*t-u*be.com/blahblahblah123456789 

So, whats are your simple things a lot of people know already, but when you found out.... 

Click to expand...


Download youtube vanced onto your phone or tablet.  Gets rid of ads all together without that hassle.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 7, 2022)

https://www.xda-developers.com/youtube-vanced-apk/amp/


----------



## Region3 (Feb 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Depending on your car, Volvo and Skoda definitely have this, hold the unlock button on your key fob down for 5 seconds and all of your windows come down. Brilliant in hot weather to release oven like temperatures so that by the time you reach and open the door the temperature is ambient again.
		
Click to expand...

It also unfolds the wing mirrors as well if they were turned in.

If you do the same when locking it, it winds all the windows up and folds the mirrors in.

I have a Seat and it also does this.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 7, 2022)

if you squeezed all the empty space from matter, the entire human race would fit into the size of a sugar cube.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

Region3 said:



			if you squeezed all the empty space from matter, the entire human race would fit into the size of a sugar cube.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know what that means 😂🤯


----------



## DaveR (Feb 7, 2022)

When the earth's population was around 6 billion I read that you could fit everyone on the Isle of Wight.
Could take a while to get them there, the ferry isn't very big.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 7, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Now think of this in money terms and how much money the likes of Bezos actually have.
		
Click to expand...

I might be wrong, but my understanding is that a billionaire actually only has 1000 million. As opposed to the true numerical million million that’s in a proper billion.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 7, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			I might be wrong, but my understanding is that a billionaire actually only has 1000 million. As opposed to the true numerical million million that’s in a proper billion.
		
Click to expand...

*Only* 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## VVega (Feb 7, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			3 little letters -  LSD
		
Click to expand...

Or DMT? 🙃


----------



## KenL (Feb 7, 2022)

I can lock or unlock my car from anywhere using an app on my phone.  Great if I'm ever worried I have left it unlocked.


----------



## D-S (Feb 7, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			I might be wrong, but my understanding is that a billionaire actually only has 1000 million. As opposed to the true numerical million million that’s in a proper billion.
		
Click to expand...

You’re right but the maths in the original quote refers to a 1000 million not a million million.


----------



## KenL (Feb 7, 2022)

The million million is long dead.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 7, 2022)

KenL said:



			The million million is long dead.
		
Click to expand...

This is quite concerning,  it appears I'm not as rich as I thought I was 😉


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Haha gotcha! No, genuinely, I had a Yeti and Superb and it worked on both. The Superb was a relatively recent model as well. Neither were keyless entry so that may be part of it?

I wonder if you need to tick something in the system to engage it? I did not but maybe that has changed now? Worth 5 minutes on the internet to find out, it is really handy in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

In your superb, do you know what the  "Rest" button is for?


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 7, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			In your superb, do you know what the  "Rest" button is for?
		
Click to expand...

It works on my wife’s Octavia.


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2022)

Most Mercedes owners know and use a small fraction of the functions.

On Facebook Golf Groups, there's always someone who lists The Brabazon as the best course on the uk


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 7, 2022)

The amount of pencils that IanM keeps in his golf bag. 🤣🤣🤣 Hope he doesn’t need to use all that lead in one round.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I don’t know what that means 😂🤯
		
Click to expand...

If everyone was squished as much as physically possible.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2022)

Region3 said:



			If everyone was squished as much as physically possible.
		
Click to expand...

Did you ever go on the Waterloo-Bank underground?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2022)

DaveR said:



			When the earth's population was around 6 billion I read that you could fit everyone on the Isle of Wight.
Could take a while to get them there, the ferry isn't very big.
		
Click to expand...

Toilets would be a problem.


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 8, 2022)

IanM said:



			Most Mercedes owners know and use a small fraction of the functions.
		
Click to expand...

Same for BMW owners. They don't know that the little stalks beside the steering wheel make little orange lights on the corner of the car flash on and off


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			In your superb, do you know what the  "Rest" button is for?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have it anymore and don't remember seeing it. I had it for 4 years, can't believe I missed that. Perhaps I didn't have it?

Looking on Google https://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/441120-heater-settings-what-is-the-rest-button/

Seems pretty pointless to me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 8, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			I might be wrong, but my understanding is that a billionaire actually only has 1000 million. As opposed to the *true numerical million million that’s in a proper billion*.
		
Click to expand...

Not wrong; just 'living in the past'!
UK standardised to/adopted the US version almost 50 years ago. True numerical million million is a trillion.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Toilets would be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

The Isle of Wight is already full of shtit.   ;-)


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 8, 2022)

That the numbers on a toaster are minutes and not degrees of toastiness…


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 8, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			That the numbers on a toaster are minutes and not degrees of toastiness…
		
Click to expand...

That’s why the second load always comes out overdone


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2022)

That you can use a little forky thing to repair pitch marks.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			That the numbers on a toaster are minutes and not degrees of toastiness…
		
Click to expand...

I'm still wondering what product takes 6 minutes to toast without turning it to charcoal.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm still wondering what product takes 6 minutes to toast without turning it to charcoal.
		
Click to expand...

Six? Mine goes up to 8!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Six? Mine goes up to 8!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe frozen waffles? But I'm sure they don't recommend you put them in the toaster. The melted ice probably causes problems.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Six? Mine goes up to 8!
		
Click to expand...

Mine goes up to 11


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## IanM (Feb 8, 2022)

Just seen my start times for the Bideford Bay Open in July...  *First game is 7:00, last game is 4:00pm*.  Utter sell out, they must be doing something right!   (Thankfully I am out late morning!)


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm still wondering what product takes 6 minutes to toast without turning it to charcoal.
		
Click to expand...

Steak


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Mine goes up to 11

Click to expand...

Now _THAT_ is toasty.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't have it anymore and don't remember seeing it. I had it for 4 years, can't believe I missed that. Perhaps I didn't have it?

Looking on Google https://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/441120-heater-settings-what-is-the-rest-button/

Seems pretty pointless to me 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Just one of those little extras. When you stop engine and park up and stay in the car the rest button provides residual heat from the engine. I suppose to save energy rather than leaving the engine running and reducing emissions.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 8, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Toilets would be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

😂. No. you could have millions of tiolets(somewhere!). But in the scenario in question , nobody is able to move!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			😂. No. you could have millions of tiolets(somewhere!). But in the scenario in question , nobody is able to move!
		
Click to expand...

If they were all squished down they wouldn't need toilets.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2022)

When we were in New Zealand we went to a place called Portobello - just outside Dunedin.  Somehow I had previously discovered that Portobello was the antipode of where I live - at least it was the nearest town on land.  So when me and my Mrs sat down on the bench overlooking the bay eating the bag of chips we'd bought from the Portobello chippie we realised that we were truly sitting pretty much exactly the opposite side of the world from home.  And that made us think.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Feb 8, 2022)

Water is a really great thing to drink and it is very very cheap.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If you whisper to your Amazon echo, she/it will whisper back
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just tried it, Alexa asked me if I wanted to turn on whisper mode so she can whisper back 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Now think of this in money terms and how much money the likes of Bezos actually have.
		
Click to expand...

Bezos is worth183 billion dollars which equates to 5,673 years give or take a week.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			That you can use a little forky thing to repair pitch marks.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently not at our course 😡


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 8, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Water is a really great thing to drink and it is very very cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Only when really cold, otherwise horrible stuff.


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Only when really cold, otherwise horrible stuff.
		
Click to expand...

The same with irn bru - great when ice cold but rank at room temperature


----------



## RichA (Feb 9, 2022)

Robster59 said:



View attachment 41041

Click to expand...

Similarly, it blows my mind that my Dad remembers his grandfather, who was born during the presidency of Abraham Lincoln. If I make it to Dad's age, we'll have covered 200 years in 4 generations.


----------



## Beedee (Feb 9, 2022)

To make me feel really old.  All of these songs were released closer to WW2 than to today
* Every Breath You Take - Police
* Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
* Sweet Dreams - The Eurythmics
* Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 9, 2022)

Beedee said:



			To make me feel really old.  All of these songs were released closer to WW2 than to today
* Every Breath You Take - Police
* Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
* Sweet Dreams - The Eurythmics
* Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners.
		
Click to expand...

Dear lord, those songs are all from the era of my first school disco's . Dexy's was an absolute floor filler, along with Town Called Malice. That is crushing.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 9, 2022)

Beedee said:



			To make me feel really old.  All of these songs were released closer to WW2 than to today
* Every Breath You Take - Police
* Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
* Sweet Dreams - The Eurythmics
* Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners.
		
Click to expand...

They were also all released before I was born. Which is a weird concept given how familiar I am with them and have enjoyed listening to them. 

Everything ages so quick now. I'm constantly staggered when I hear that a particular album that I loved is 10, 15 or 20 years old - same with films. Something like Inception that you might think of as a modern classic - already 12 years old. What?? In the film thread someone mentioned Silver Linings Playbook, which I thought of as a recent film that I've been meaning to watch since it came out. That's 10 bloody years old as well. So it's been on my list of things to watch for TEN years?? How is this possible?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2022)

16 years ago I started teaching a young, early 20's, Mum how to drive....
Last week I started teaching her daughter........


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 9, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When we were in New Zealand we went to a place called Portobello - just outside Dunedin.  Somehow I discovered that Portobello was the antipode of where I live - at least it was the nearest town on land.  So when me and my Mrs sat down on the bench overlooking the bay eating the bag of chips we'd bought from the Portobello chippie we realised that we were truly sitting pretty much exactly the opposite side of the world from home.  And that made us think.
		
Click to expand...

And I trust you realise what 'Dunedin' is slang for - and how close the original Portobello is to that town too! Architecture reflects the naming history too - as did Christchurch's, at least before the earthquakes.
Plenty of Golfing reference/associations too. New Zealand Golf course was named so because of the association of the family that owned the area, who also owned Brooklands, had founded New Plymouth after setting sail from Plymouth and lived in a house called Brooklands, since burnt down, in an area now called Brooklands Park.
There are other European links around the country too. Dannevirke was settled by Nordic folk and still retains much/some of that culture.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			And I trust you realise what 'Dunedin' is slang for - and how close the original Portobello is to that town too! Architecture reflects the naming history too - as did Christchurch's, at least before the earthquakes.
Plenty of Golfing reference/associations too. New Zealand Golf course was named so because of the association of the family that owned the area, who also owned Brooklands, had founded New Plymouth after setting sail from Plymouth and lived in a house called Brooklands, since burnt down, in an area now called Brooklands Park.
There are other European links around the country too. Dannevirke was settled by Nordic folk and still retains much/some of that culture.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what it is slang for but of course know the Embra connection.  Other little thing that made us smile as we drove the Dunedin-Portobello road was passing Seaton Bay just as we came into Portobello - Seaton being my maternal family name.  And while in Dunedin I played Otago GC Balmacewen - a smashing course and I could have been in Perthshire (where my maternal family were and still are from) - and that in itself was rather mindblowing as we were on the opposite side of the world


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 9, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don't know what it is slang for but of course know the Embra connection.  Other little thing that made us smile as we drove the Dunedin-Portobello road was passing Seaton Bay just as we came into Portobello - Seaton being my maternal family name.  And while in Dunedin I played Otago GC Balmacewen - a smashing course and I could have been in Perthshire (where my maternal family were and still are from) - and that in itself was rather mindblowing as we were on the opposite side of the world 

Click to expand...

While I only played one and a half rounds of golf before I left NZ for UK, I recognise the Balmacewen name as one of the top courses in NZ, often holding NZ Opens, so well spotted/played. Unfortunately, one of the less popular imports by Scots (and others) was Gorse, which, while useful for hedge planting, has become a major weed!


----------



## NearHull (Feb 9, 2022)

Some years ago my BiL, a face working miner, took me down Thoresby Pit on a special close relations/friends visit.  After walking down the gate to the face - a walk of a couple of miles - we traversed the pit props to the middle of the face.  The five or six of us then crouched down peering into each others faces with the head lamps.  He then said, turn off your lamps, then uttered the immortal words ‘It’s f******* dark isn’t it’.  That nearly blew my mind!  Then he really did blew it, when he said ‘there’s a mile of rock just above your head’!’


----------



## RichA (Feb 9, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Some years ago my BiL, a face working miner, took me down Thoresby Pit on a special close relations/friends visit.  After walking down the gate to the face - a walk of a couple of miles - we traversed the pit props to the middle of the face.  The five or six of us then crouched down peering into each others faces with the head lamps.  He then said, turn off your lamps, then uttered the immortal words ‘It’s f******* dark isn’t it’.  That nearly blew my mind!  Then he really did blew it, when he said ‘there’s a mile of rock just above your head’!’
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar experience during my first and only go at pot-holing.
An hour in, the guide said, "We're now directly under the middle of the lake."
I was slightly freaked out. It was in the Lake District, so I probably shouldn't have been too surprised.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2022)

It’s 48 years since Blazing Saddles was released

Flippin Heck


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s 48 years since Blazing Saddles was released

Flippin Heck
		
Click to expand...

And only 50 years since the release of Eagles debut album...


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2022)

I saw a Reliant Robin converted Pickup Truck on the road today 🤯


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			They were also all released before I was born. Which is a weird concept given how familiar I am with them and have enjoyed listening to them.

Everything ages so quick now. I'm constantly staggered when I hear that a particular album that I loved is 10, 15 or 20 years old - same with films. Something like Inception that you might think of as a modern classic - already 12 years old. What?? In the film thread someone mentioned Silver Linings Playbook, which I thought of as a recent film that I've been meaning to watch since it came out. That's 10 bloody years old as well. So it's been on my list of things to watch for TEN years?? How is this possible?
		
Click to expand...

The 80's were my era. Had money in my pocket, was off watching Fulham home and away, going to gigs and out in pubs. Sometimes when we watch old Top of The Pops on BBC4 HID hadn't even heard of half the bands. That said when the 90's music comes on she knows most of it and I haven't a clue.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Watching a chap fix a 1950s juke box on the Repair Shop. I never really knew how complex they were inside.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Watching a chap fix a 1950s juke box on the Repair Shop. I never really knew how complex they were inside.
		
Click to expand...

Almost as bad as a Buc's undercart.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 9, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			Almost as bad as a Buc's undercart.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t know anything about that. Probably a bit like a mixer unit in a Seaking. Invented by a madman.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 9, 2022)

If you had two identical lists of numbers starting at 1 and going to infinity. You could remove the odd or even numbers from one of the lists and both lists would still be the same length.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Haha gotcha! No, genuinely, I had a Yeti and Superb and it worked on both. The Superb was a relatively recent model as well. Neither were keyless entry so that may be part of it?

I wonder if you need to tick something in the system to engage it? I did not but maybe that has changed now? Worth 5 minutes on the internet to find out, it is really handy in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

It worked! There was a setting that just needed me to check the box. Great tip, I can see this being really useful in the summer. 👍
I wonder what else my car does that I've got no idea about?! 🤔


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			And only 50 years since the release of Eagles debut album... 

Click to expand...

And its about 60years since the Beatles burst on to the music scene!


----------



## rulefan (Feb 9, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			And its about 60years since the Beatles burst on to the music scene!

Click to expand...

70 years since I went to school with John Lennon


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2022)

It blows my mind, but both because the numbers are silly big and silly small - and it is just amazing and incredible.

For nuclear fusion the scientists have to create and manage an environment that can stand a temperature of 100 million degrees celsius - and then they have to create a temperature of 100 million degrees celsius. 

And they've done it...for a monster (in nucleur fusion terms) 5 seconds - wow...just wow...


----------



## 2blue (Feb 10, 2022)

In the 1970s, as someone new to Potholing, I can still remember what went through my head as I entered the 3-Counties, Easdale System, high in the Yorkshire Dales knowing that it consisted of some 30 miles of underground passages but we were hoping to use just some 1.5 miles of it before finding one of the other exits. To this day I'd still rank Potholking as one of the most adventurous, sporting & challenging of the various Outdoor Activities.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 10, 2022)

2blue said:



			In the 1970s, as someone new to Potholing, I can still remember what went through my head as I entered the 3-Counties, Easdale System, high in the Yorkshire Dales knowing that it consisted of some 30 miles of underground passages but we were hoping to use just some 1.5 miles of it before finding one of the other exits. To this day I'd still rank Potholking as one of the most adventurous, sporting & challenging of the various Outdoor Activities.
		
Click to expand...

Winter Climbing used to be my passion. Us mountaineers used to regard the potholers as nutters. We might have spent our days getting cold, wet, miserable and scared, but at least we did it in daylight.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 13, 2022)

This! I know it's old now but this totally blows my mind!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 13, 2022)

National borders. Me and Mrs T drove up to the Spanish / French border in the Pyrenees a few years back and it still amazes me that there's just an arbitrary line in the road (not literally in this case) where everything changes. Laws change, language changes, the currency would change in the days before the Euro. My sister in law comes from Switzerland and when they fly back to visit her folks the airport at Basel has three exits, one to France, one to Germany and one to Switzerland. It just blows my mind! 

I know that there are borders to Wales and Scotland but its not quite the same for me.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 13, 2022)

If you deduct my current age from the year I was born it takes you back to 1895.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 13, 2022)

That someone can open a car window and throw out things like plastic bottles and McD wrappings onto the roadside.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			That someone can open a car window and throw out things like plastic bottles and McD wrappings onto the roadside.
		
Click to expand...

Well....looks like it's ok on a golf course....


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Some years ago my BiL, a face working miner, took me down Thoresby Pit on a special close relations/friends visit.  After walking down the gate to the face - a walk of a couple of miles - we traversed the pit props to the middle of the face.  The five or six of us then crouched down peering into each others faces with the head lamps.  He then said, turn off your lamps, then uttered the immortal words ‘It’s f******* dark isn’t it’.  That nearly blew my mind!  Then he really did blew it, when he said ‘there’s a mile of rock just above your head’!’
		
Click to expand...

That was the last Pit I worked at, I remember those days where family and friends went down. When the roof used to “ come in” or fall down. The cavity’s could be immense. I remember an official looking up into a cavity one day and his cap light never hit the top. He turned to me and said “ I can see the canteen womens knickers“.
Thoresby was known as the “Jewel in the Crown”, of old king Coal. I rescued this from the headstocks when they were blown up after the pit had shut.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2022)

rulefan said:



			70 years since I went to school with John Lennon
		
Click to expand...

🤔 imagine 😁😉👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 13, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Did you ever go on the Waterloo-Bank underground?
		
Click to expand...

Used to travel on the Tokyo subway in rush hour, that’ll do it


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well....looks like it's ok on a golf course....

Click to expand...

Opening your car window and....


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 13, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Used to travel on the Tokyo subway in rush hour, that’ll do it
		
Click to expand...

Was anyone awake.  I used to catch the JP line in Nagoya and everyone looked to be asleep.


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 13, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			That someone can open a car window and throw out things like plastic bottles and McD wrappings onto the roadside.
		
Click to expand...

A few years ago someone did this on a blind bend on a country road, but with some McFries too. My mate came round the bend on his Harley and ended up on the road himself. Luckily there was no oncoming traffic!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 13, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			Was anyone awake.  I used to catch the JP line in Nagoya and everyone looked to be asleep.
		
Click to expand...

Not at 8 AM on the marunouchi sen.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 14, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			That was the last Pit I worked at, I remember those days where family and friends went down. When the roof used to “ come in” or fall down. The cavity’s could be immense. I remember an official looking up into a cavity one day and his cap light never hit the top. He turned to me and said “ I can see the canteen womens knickers“.
Thoresby was known as the “Jewel in the Crown”, of old king Coal. I rescued this from the headstocks when they were blown up after the pit had shut.
		
Click to expand...

I still have a pice of coal that I brought up with me.  by the way, the ride back on the conveyor belt was interesting.  The visitors laid down, but the miners sat up, it was mesmerising watching them instinctively duck their heads for the steel supports every few yards.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 14, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Some years ago my BiL, a face working miner, took me down Thoresby Pit on a special close relations/friends visit.  After walking down the gate to the face - a walk of a couple of miles - we traversed the pit props to the middle of the face.  The five or six of us then crouched down peering into each others faces with the head lamps.  He then said, turn off your lamps, then uttered the immortal words ‘It’s f******* dark isn’t it’.  That nearly blew my mind!  Then he really did blew it, when he said ‘there’s a mile of rock just above your head’!’
		
Click to expand...

Been down a pit twice - first was Ollerton Colliery on a school trip (effectively, given the area as it was then,  to show you what the rest of your life was going to be like). T'was then I decided a) I was never going to work down a pit, and b) miners deserved every penny they got. Second was with the Mines Rescue team at Clipstone and was intrigued to learn that they still used canaries to detect gas, and delighted to learn that "we've never 'lost' a canary yet ..."


----------



## NearHull (Feb 14, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Been down a pit twice - first was Ollerton Colliery on a school trip (effectively, given the area as it was then,  to show you what the rest of your life was going to be like). T'was then I decided a) I was never going to work down a pit, and b) miners deserved every penny they got. Second was with the Mines Rescue team at Clipstone and was intrigued to learn that they still used canaries to detect gas, and delighted to learn that "we've never 'lost' a canary yet ..."
		
Click to expand...

I went to school in Ollerton, the pit cast its shadow over my ( and every other boys) future!   I went in the forces instead.  My uncles‘ brother died in a roof fall down Ollerton pit.


----------



## RichA (Feb 14, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Been down a pit twice - first was Ollerton Colliery on a school trip (effectively, given the area as it was then,  to show you what the rest of your life was going to be like). T'was then I decided a) I was never going to work down a pit, and b) miners deserved every penny they got. Second was with the Mines Rescue team at Clipstone and was intrigued to learn that they still used canaries to detect gas, and delighted to learn that "we've never 'lost' a canary yet ..."
		
Click to expand...

My family weren't miners, but I grew up in the Notts coalfield.
When I was younger I worked in a steel fabricating works that used to be the NCB national workshop. Virtually all my workmates were ex-miners. They all missed the money. None of them missed the work. I can only imagine how grim it was.
Clipstone, mentioned above, is still an incredible sight. Not many headstocks like this...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 14, 2022)

RichA said:



			My family weren't miners, but I grew up in the Notts coalfield.
When I was younger I worked in a steel fabricating works that used to be the NCB national workshop. Virtually all my workmates were ex-miners. They all missed the money. None of them missed the work. I can only imagine how grim it was.
Clipstone, mentioned above, is still an incredible sight. Not many headstocks like this...
View attachment 41166

Click to expand...

I pass that nigh on every day taking the grandkids to school. I have taken and seen some fantastic photos with sun rises and sun sets with them in the background. There was a campaign to bring them down but I believe  the developers are keeping them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 14, 2022)

NearHull said:



			I still have a pice of coal that I brought up with me.  by the way, the ride back on the conveyor belt was interesting.  The visitors laid down, but the miners sat up, it was mesmerising watching them instinctively duck their heads for the steel supports every few yards.
		
Click to expand...

Some belts were legal Man riders, others not because of low roofs etc. you had a choice, walk a mile plus to come out of the pit or ride. 99.9% rode. i Dealt/ treated a guy who illegally rode a belt. When it came to get off you got off between two massive transformers which were hanging over a belt. There was a gap of 30 yards. He lifted his head to soon and smacked it on the under side of the transformer. It knocked him off the belt between the structure and running belt. It smashed his face open,I lost count how many stitches he had. He was stuck until his pals could stop the belt. The belt nigh on rubbed his skin down to bone on his neck and chest. He was a contractor so he was sacked.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 14, 2022)

NearHull said:



			I went to school in Ollerton, the pit cast its shadow over my ( and every other boys) future!   I went in the forces instead.  My uncles‘ brother died in a roof fall down Ollerton pit.
		
Click to expand...

I have a couple of good mates who live in Ollerton. Ex Woofers, sherwood and Worcester foresters. One of the lads who I worked with at Harworth lived in Ollerton, we car shared. His nickname was “ Willy watcher”. He worked in the pit Head Baths and when he was talking to you if you was naked he would be glancing at Yer Willy.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 14, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I have a couple of good mates who live in Ollerton. Ex Woofers, sherwood and Worcester foresters. One of the lads who I worked with at Harworth lived in Ollerton, we car shared. His nickname was “ Willy watcher”. He worked in the pit Head Baths and when he was talking to you if you was naked he would be glancing at Yer Willy.
		
Click to expand...

The hot water at the pit was a godsend to the miners I’m sure, but I sometimes saw the occasional miner walking home still totally blackened, apart from his eyes, in coal dust.  I often wondered why that particular time they hadn’t showered - now I know, they met ‘Willy Watcher’!

( Tashyboy - check your pms)


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 14, 2022)

Seen it and responded 👍


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 14, 2022)

The county of Argyll in Scotland has a longer coastline than France.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 14, 2022)

NearHull said:



			I *went to school in Ollerton,* the pit cast its shadow over my ( and every other boys) future!   I went in the forces instead.  My uncles‘ brother died in a roof fall down Ollerton pit.
		
Click to expand...

You've got me intrigued - as so did I . Firstly at Forest View Primary, then at Dukeries Comp (as it was then known). When were you there?


----------



## NearHull (Feb 14, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			You've got me intrigued - as so did I . Firstly at Forest View Primary, then at Dukeries Comp (as it was then known). When were you there?
		
Click to expand...

Theres not going to be a connection with me, I was at Whitney Lane then went to Retford at 11.  My younger brother and my wife both went to the Comp roughly 1966 to 1971.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 15, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Theres not going to be a connection with me, I was at Whitney Lane then went to Retford at 11.  My younger brother and my wife both went to the Comp roughly 1966 to 1971.
		
Click to expand...

In which case, they were probably contemporary with my elder brother.  Still, a small world.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 17, 2022)

Here are 35 more https://www.boredpanda.com/mindblow...LSGvJ0mY-D0ay68aSuqm6roK-0ltcMs2BlhNhm4BU3Iuw


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2022)

was chatting to a chap i know, only found out what he does for work. He works on a coating for drinks cans that increases their efficiency on factory conveyor systems. Increases it that much the companies pay decent money to have this coating on the bottom of the aluminum cans! That blew my tiny mind this morning.


----------



## WGCRider (Feb 18, 2022)

If you properly shuffle a deck of cards. It's likely that the order of those cards is unique. As in no deck of cards anywhere, ever, has been in the same order.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 18, 2022)

I was an aircraft engineer before retiring but I still am fascinated  that when sitting  in a window seat on an aircraft the air is travelling ( relatively) at 550 mph just the other side of the Perspex.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2022)

Talking of small world.. 
in a previous co, I had one of our American Partners visit London to meet his client.  He wanted a local guy to accompany him as his client was tough. No one was available, so I got roped in as the bag carrier. 

Walked into the client office and found that the client and I used to work together in Australia about 10 years ago. We spent most of time drinking all then beer in Sydney. Lost touch when we both left Sydney. Then lo and behold both turn up in London on opposite side of the table.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 18, 2022)

WGCRider said:



			If you properly shuffle a deck of cards. It's likely that the order of those cards is unique. As in no deck of cards anywhere, ever, has been in the same order.
		
Click to expand...

52 factorial (52!) unique combinations, which is a massive number!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2022)

I had only looked at a Rubik’s cube and wondered how??

Thanks to YouTube and Lockdown, now I can do a Rubik’s cube under 3 mins on a regular basis. 

Funny what you can learn on the Interweb (and don’t even get me started on Forex trading)


----------



## Mudball (Feb 19, 2022)

My ability to move stock prices … 

Everytime I buy, it dips 20%
Everytime I sell, it jumps 20%


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2022)

Mudball said:



			My ability to move stock prices …

Everytime I buy, it dips 20%
Everytime I sell, it jumps 20%
		
Click to expand...

If you give us the heads up before you did anything would that be classed as insider trading? 🤣


----------



## rulefan (Feb 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			52 factorial (52!) unique combinations, which is a massive number!
		
Click to expand...

80,658,175,170,943,878,571,660,636,856,403,766,975,289,505,440,883,277,824,000,000,000,000

*Oops.* Sorry. I inadvertently truncated when pasting the calculation


----------



## Pants (Feb 19, 2022)

Damn.  Beat me to it.  I had just worked out 49! and run out of wall paper and lead in my pencil (my abacus doesn't cope with those sort of numbers).

Interestingly, that number of combinations is thought to be greater than all the atoms in the Earth or number of stars in the known universe


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2022)

rulefan said:



			80,658,175,170,943,878,571,660,636,856,403,766,975,289,505,440,883,277,824,000
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. Instant thoughts suggest there should be more zeros (7 more, making 10 in fact)! 5 for each of 10, 20, 30, 40, 50; and a further 5 for 5, 15,25,35,45 with an even number.


----------



## Pants (Feb 19, 2022)

Funnily enough Foxy, I've now finished the calc and according to my calculations, there should be 9 more zero's (making 12), not 7 (making 10) as you suggest.  I could of course be wrong - perhaps you could check and confirm.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 19, 2022)

Pants said:



			Funnily enough Foxy, I've now finished the calc and according to my calculations, there should be 9 more zero's (making 12), not 7 (making 10) as you suggest.  I could of course be wrong - perhaps you could check and confirm.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully that’ll keep him occupied for a few days 🤭


----------



## C7usk (Feb 19, 2022)

If you've ever used a permanent marker by accident on a whiteboard and tried to rub it off you'll know how difficult it is.... Just write over it with a whiteboard pen and it just rubs off... I probably took too much pleasure in showing it off in the office but hey ho.. 😂


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2022)

Pants said:



			Funnily enough Foxy, I've now finished the calc and according to my calculations, there should be 9 more zero's (making 12), not 7 (making 10) as you suggest.  I could of course be wrong - perhaps you could check and confirm.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I agree! Numbers of factors of 25s (5*5), of which there are 2, has an additional effect as 5 is the 'base' number that determines number of zeroes.
The rest of the number in Rulefan's post seems correct
@PhilTheFragger Sorry (not!) to disappoint you!
https://coolconversion.com/math/factorial/_52_


----------



## bobmac (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## rulefan (Feb 20, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm. Instant thoughts suggest there should be more zeros (7 more, making 10 in fact)! 5 for each of 10, 20, 30, 40, 50; and a further 5 for 5, 15,25,35,45 with an even number.
		
Click to expand...

You are correct. See correction to post above also.
80658175170943878571660636856403766975289505440883277824000000000000


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2022)

bobmac said:



View attachment 41327

Click to expand...

They are wearing wee plastic Pacamacs in Ayrshire, a bit chilly for them.
I don't think any got blown away.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 20, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Actually, I agree! Numbers of factors of 25s (5*5), of which there are 2, has an additional effect as 5 is the 'base' number that determines number of zeroes.
The rest of the number in Rulefan's post seems correct
@PhilTheFragger Sorry (not!) to disappoint you!
https://coolconversion.com/math/factorial/_52_


Click to expand...

darn


----------



## bobmac (Feb 20, 2022)

Pants said:



			Interestingly, that number of combinations is thought to be greater than all the atoms in the Earth or *number of stars in the known universe *

Click to expand...

No wonder the big fella had to rest on the 7th day, he must have been cream crackered


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 20, 2022)

bobmac said:



			No wonder the big fella had to rest on the 7th day, he must have been cream crackered 

Click to expand...

Only if you believe the 'fable'! 
(S)He probably just threw it all together and has been watching the fireworks ever since!


----------



## Mudball (May 24, 2022)

Not silly, but absolutly blew my mind.  If you have an iphone, you can use it to identify plants, pet breed etc.   For someone who is not green fingered, this is brilliant

You can google it, but here is one >> https://www.tomsguide.com/uk/how-to/how-to-identify-plants-on-iphone

Next iphone will come with a feature to find OOB golf balls..


----------



## KenL (May 24, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Not silly, but absolutly blew my mind.  If you have an iphone, you can use it to identify plants, pet breed etc.   For someone who is not green fingered, this is brilliant

You can google it, but here is one >> https://www.tomsguide.com/uk/how-to/how-to-identify-plants-on-iphone

Next iphone will come with a feature to find OOB golf balls..
		
Click to expand...

Is that not just an app available for all smart phones?


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Not silly, but absolutly blew my mind.  If you have an iphone, you can use it to identify plants, pet breed etc.   For someone who is not green fingered, this is brilliant

You can google it, but here is one >> https://www.tomsguide.com/uk/how-to/how-to-identify-plants-on-iphone

Next iphone will come with a feature to find OOB golf balls..
		
Click to expand...

Just done it and that’s fantastic 👍


----------



## D-S (May 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Is that not just an app available for all smart phones?
		
Click to expand...

There is an app that you can pay for, but this is free on your iPhone.


----------



## GB72 (May 24, 2022)

I think that the Google lens mode on the camera on Android phones does pretty much the same. You can even take a picture of an item and it will find where you can buy it online.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 24, 2022)

Edinburgh is further west than Bristol.


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Not silly, but absolutly blew my mind.  If you have an iphone, you can use it to identify plants, pet breed etc.   For someone who is not green fingered, this is brilliant

You can google it, but here is one >> https://www.tomsguide.com/uk/how-to/how-to-identify-plants-on-iphone

Next iphone will come with a feature to find OOB golf balls..
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I hope it works, I’m growing a couple of chilli plants and the plant name washed off the stick when I watered them 🙈
Pretty sure one is Jalapeño but the other could be one of four or five 😂


----------



## KenL (May 24, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Edinburgh is further west than Bristol.
		
Click to expand...

Why is that a surprise?


----------



## RichA (May 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, I hope it works, I’m growing a couple of chilli plants and the plant name washed off the stick when I watered them 🙈
Pretty sure one is Jalapeño but the other could be one of four or five 😂
		
Click to expand...

I use this https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/plantnet/id600547573
It's free and very good.


----------



## IanM (May 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Why is that a surprise?
		
Click to expand...

Intuitively, Edinburgh is "east coast" and Bristol is in the west country!  I had to Goggle it to be sure!   I am sure there will be other folk similarly surprised!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2022)

IanM said:



			Intuitively, Edinburgh is "east coast" and Bristol is in the west country!  I had to Goggle it to be sure!   I am sure there will be other folk similarly surprised!
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to type the same. I confess, my mind was blown and I also had to google it to double check . It is a great fact


----------



## KenL (May 24, 2022)

IanM said:



			Intuitively, Edinburgh is "east coast" and Bristol is in the west country!  I had to Goggle it to be sure!   I am sure there will be other folk similarly surprised!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I see what you mean.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 24, 2022)

Point of Ardnamurchan is mainland Britain's most westerly point, it is further west than Land's End.


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			I use this https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/plantnet/id600547573
It's free and very good.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I’ll check it out 👌


----------



## Jimaroid (May 24, 2022)

If you go by castles as the centre of the city, Edinburgh is further west than Cardiff.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2022)

This season Man Utd spent longer at the top of the Premier league table than Liverpool 😳


----------



## Jimaroid (May 24, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Point of Ardnamurchan is mainland Britain's most westerly point, it is further west than Land's End.
		
Click to expand...

Similarly John O'Groats isn't the most northerly point on the mainland, Dunnet Head is.


----------



## IanM (May 24, 2022)

The Lizard is also south of Lands End, but the think about JoG and LE is they are the furthest  corners!


----------



## C7usk (Jun 2, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			This season Man Utd spent longer at the top of the Premier league table than Liverpool 😳
		
Click to expand...

🤯 🤯 🤯


----------



## larmen (Jun 2, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Not silly, but absolutly blew my mind.  If you have an iphone, you can use it to identify plants, pet breed etc.   For someone who is not green fingered, this is brilliant
		
Click to expand...

That’s not fair. I spent half a year in university identifying plants with a book, and sometimes a microscope. Twice. The only module I had to retake.

I knew a lot of (now) useless stuff about plants, but still can’t distinguish an ice berg lettuce from a cabbage.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 2, 2022)

larmen said:



			That’s not fair. I spent half a year in university identifying plants with a book, and sometimes a microscope. Twice. The only module I had to retake.

I knew a lot of (now) useless stuff about plants, *but still can’t distinguish an ice berg lettuce from a cabbage.*

Click to expand...

That is very simple.. I just read the label on top …


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 2, 2022)

larmen said:



			That’s not fair. I spent half a year in university identifying plants with a book, and sometimes a microscope. Twice. The only module I had to retake.

I knew a lot of (now) useless stuff about plants, but still can’t distinguish an ice berg lettuce from a cabbage.
		
Click to expand...

I once mistook a daffodil bulb for a shallot that my wife had grown, used them in a meal I cooked and wife and daughter and they were sick immediately 😱 , daffodil bulbs are rank poisonous. 

I was sick 15 minutes after them but as I had golf arranged I went out and played much to my wife’s annoyance 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 2, 2022)

The number of people the don’t understand that being an ‘independent contractor’ doesn’t give you the right to work wherever you want.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 2, 2022)

They now have vegan full English and my local chippy does vegan and Gluten free Tuesday..

(I though the idea of a full English and going for fish & chips was to eat meat..)… what next zero alcohol beer??


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 2, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			I once mistook a daffodil bulb for a shallot that my wife had grown, used them in a meal I cooked and wife and daughter and they were sick immediately 😱 , daffodil bulbs are rank poisonous.

I was sick 15 minutes after them but as I had golf arranged I went out and played much to my wife’s annoyance 😂
		
Click to expand...

Thought this was leading up to a pun. With them going to hospital but being “out in the spring” 😁


----------



## Mudball (Jun 3, 2022)

Was in Plymouth.. went to see an audio visual show at the museum… 

Apparently Plymouth was hit by more bombs/per capita than the South West!!!

Apparently there are about 500+ ships sunk in Plymouth bay over the last couple of centuries ..  rough waters around there ..


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 4, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Was in Plymouth.. went to see an audio visual show at the museum…

Apparently Plymouth was hit by more bombs/per capita than the South West!!!

Apparently there are about 500+ ships sunk in Plymouth bay over the last couple of centuries ..  rough waters around there ..
		
Click to expand...

My family come from Plymouth, I lived in the Barbican as a kid although it wasn't the yuppy wine bar area it's become now.  I remember the bomb sites around the town and the rebuilding of the city centre.  Bristol was similar, the old city centre was completely destroyed.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 5, 2022)

If you earned £180k everyday since the day Jesus was born, you still wouldn't have as much as Bezos.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 5, 2022)

Mudball said:



			They now have vegan full English and my local chippy does vegan and Gluten free Tuesday..

(I though the idea of a full English and going for fish & chips was to eat meat..)… what next zero alcohol beer??
		
Click to expand...

I was on a stag do where the best man and stag were both vegan, so naturally they booked a vegan restaurant for us on the first night. 

Many faces were pulled by the rest of the party but when we turned up it was basically a vegan kebab house and it was unbelievably good, plus you didn't feel awful after or the next day.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			If you earned £180k everyday since the day Jesus was born, you still wouldn't have as much as Bezos.
		
Click to expand...

my wife spends that kind of money on Amazon every day.. thats why Bezos is so rich..


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 5, 2022)

Mudball said:



			my wife spends that kind of money on Amazon every day.. thats why Bezos is so rich..
		
Click to expand...

I tried to stop using it but it's just so convenient.


----------

